# Updated Baby Roo Pic



## exoticsdr (Oct 7, 2011)

This picture taken approx 10 weeks from the first pic on July 27th (see old thread). He is taking up alot more pouch now, his head is about three times as long as his entire body was in July. I think all is well and he should do fine from here on out, soooooooo I think it's time we start taking name suggestions and some lucky TFO'r will get to name him (unless no good names are suggested..haha). His mother's name is Ginger Roooogers and his daddy is Teddy Roooosevelt.....names will be judged accordingly.....if anybody suggests Kangaroo Jack they will automatically be banned forever from further naming contests!! haha


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2011)

well I was gonna suggest kangaroo jack myself (can't stand the movie but like the name) but never mind.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 7, 2011)

You can start to make out the features, very cool. I suck with names so I wont even try...


----------



## Kristina (Oct 7, 2011)

Rooodyard Kipling (I like! LOL)
Rooody Guiliani


----------



## ewam (Oct 7, 2011)

How about Franklin Roooosevelt.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 7, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Rooodyard Kipling (I like! LOL)
> Rooody Guiliani



I had been throwing the name Rooody around, but really like Rooodyard Kipling!


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 7, 2011)

roobert


----------



## Kristina (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL, me too, a lot! Not sure what made me think of it but I giggled as soon as I did. It is a cute name, for sure!


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonderful pc. I like Rocko (from Rocko's modern life).


----------



## jaizei (Oct 7, 2011)

laramie said:


> Wonderful pc. I like Rocko (from Rocko's modern life).



Don't you mean Roooocko?


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

jaizei said:


> laramie said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful pc. I like Rocko (from Rocko's modern life).
> ...



Rooooooocko That was a hoot. I think his friend Heffer was the one who said that.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2011)

I like rocko also, or how about rooooocky?


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

I got it! What about Spunkee?


----------



## mld9373 (Oct 7, 2011)

What about nucklehead .


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

mld9373 said:


> What about nucklehead .
> 
> Let's ask Archie...how about Meathead..You meathead you!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2011)

How about Andy Roooney? You know, the guy on 60 minutes. They sort of look the same too all wrinkled up...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 7, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> How about Andy Roooney? You know, the guy on 60 minutes. They sort of look the same too all wrinkled up...



That's a good one Maggie!!!!!!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 7, 2011)

It's obvious that that's Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 7, 2011)

Doc, how did you get that awesome picture? Can you look into their pouches? Is that a dumb question? I really hope I didn't just embarrass my self AGAIN!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 7, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Doc, how did you get that awesome picture? Can you look into their pouches? Is that a dumb question? I really hope I didn't just embarrass my self AGAIN!



I was wondering the same thing! Very cool picture!! I was thinking "Roo" for the name just because it is the baby kangaroo from "Winnie the Pooh".


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't tell what sex? How about RooPaul?


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 7, 2011)

My suggestions:
Roooofus Willis Cobb

and...

Rooooger Daltrey


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Nov 30, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> This picture taken approx 10 weeks from the first pic on July 27th (see old thread). He is taking up alot more pouch now, his head is about three times as long as his entire body was in July. I think all is well and he should do fine from here on out, soooooooo I think it's time we start taking name suggestions and some lucky TFO'r will get to name him (unless no good names are suggested..haha). His mother's name is Ginger Roooogers and his daddy is Teddy Roooosevelt.....names will be judged accordingly.....if anybody suggests Kangaroo Jack they will automatically be banned forever from further naming contests!! haha



how bout Jackaroo


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Nov 30, 2011)

So gorgeous!


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 1, 2011)

Eyes open now (though you can't see them), ears unfolding, getting BIG, starting to get some peach fuzz and fussed at me when I disturbed him for this picture...haha. Can't wait until he starts poking his head out of the pouch in a couple weeks...looks like I will be able to pull him for bottle feeding after the first of the new year.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I was wondering the same thing! Very cool picture!! I was thinking "Roo" for the name just because it is the baby kangaroo from "Winnie the Pooh".



I like that suggestion!! Aww Roo


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2011)

Doc, can I be you in my next life? How neat that would be to say you handfed a roo!


----------

